# Todd's Pitmaster's Choice



## s2k9k (Jun 18, 2012)

I know this has been said before but I just have to say it again, Todd's Pitmaster's Choice Pellets are AMAZEN!!! They have such a subtle but you know it's there flavor! They are sweet and smokey! And the smell while they are smoking will drive you nuts! 

If you have an AMNPS and haven't tried these you have to get some, if you don't have an AMNPS then you need to get one just to try these pellets. 

I am hooked and don't know if I'll ever use anything else!

Just in case you don't know where to get them: http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 18, 2012)

I need to order some of Todd's pellets, including these. I use pellets in my MES 40.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2012)

I have about 8 lbs of various flavor pellets I don't know what I will do with...Every time I smoke something the Family insists I use Pitmaster's Choice...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 18, 2012)

Pitmaster's rocks . I use it on everything - awesome flavor


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2012)

Pitmaster's Choice is the only smoke Bride doesn't complain about.... I guess that means she likes the aroma.... She likes the flavor too.... Me three.... great choice for a mild flavor that goes well with anything....


----------

